
Ask HN: How long will HN be relevant? - gist
It seems that it should or will last forever but what is the chance of that? Think 5 years in the future or even 15, 20 or 30 years. Seems highly likely it will fade and be replaced by something else.  When will that be? What will cause it to happen?
======
thiago_fm
I think nowadays it is not relevant anymore. Around 2008-2012 were the hottest
years, with a lot of people getting interested in Startups and the community
was great back then. A lot of people from here that ended up being CEOs in
Billion dollar valuation companies nowadays, and there was definitely a lot of
tech in development.

Nowadays everything is more fragmented, people moved on.

~~~
mortivore
Did people move on to something else or is there anything else?

------
AnimalMuppet
What will cause it? The community changes into something else. It seems
inevitable - most communities do. At that point the website will still exist,
it will still get lots of posts and traffic, but what we love about HN will be
gone.

What keeps that from happening now? The moderation, plus self-policing by the
community. But I don't think self-policing would be enough without the
moderation.

------
LegitShady
What makes you think its relevant now?

------
jakobegger
I've been reading HN for ten years or so, and I see myself still reading HN in
ten years. Maybe something new and better will come along, but HN has so much
momentum that it will take a long time to go away, even if it's not the
hottest thing anymore. (unless someone decides to shut it down for some
reason)

------
bfoks
Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lindy_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lindy_effect)

------
yesenadam
Relevant to what/who? It seems that it's used by people in many ways and for
many purposes. It doesn't seem very useful asking or answering this without
being more specific.

------
buboard
As long as Silicon Valley is relevant. The only trend that seems to threaten
this is remote work.

